# Newbie Looking to Learn the Tidewater Area



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm VERY familiar with firearms and firearms safety, not familiar at all with hunting. Really good at following directions, really good at keeping my mouth shut, and old enough not to do some dumb sh*t. (Knock on wood.) I'm open to anything from geese to rabbit to turkey to deer.......... I have a 12 guage 870 magnum express that has been my home defense piece, and from what I understand is in the ballpark for what I need to hunt around here.

I take my Hunters Safety Course on Saturday 17SEP so I can hunt the bases, I'm AD military, and then I'm open for anything.

I would be extremely grateful if there is somebody who would be willing to show me the ropes or point me in the right direction. I know bow season is already open, but it's a long winter, I want to fill it with as much time in the woods as I can.

Thank you very much,
JAKE


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

There are plenty of public land opportunities to hunt in Virginia, although some may require some commute. Check out the Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries website - http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/ ----> wildlife management areas (WMAs). I have shot several deer on public land. Additionally, there are several opportunities to apply for quota hunts.


----------

